# Hemp Cord - Fish Safe?



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Do you have any cotton sewing thread, or light (< 5lb) fishing line (mono)?


----------



## Soveroo (Apr 5, 2005)

I tried using sewing thread, my mom happens to be doing a lot of quiltting right now, but the stuff is so thin and fine that not only does it snap super easilly but it's more then a pain in the butt to try threading through plants, etc with wet fingers.

The kite string I've used in the past was like the perfect thickness, however no matter how I tried to explain or show my mom what I needed, she still came back from the shop with that hemp cord. (claiming she doesn't know what kite string is).


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't imagine there would be any issues with the hemp cord in your tank. Unless they treat it with some sort of chemicle that would leach into your tank.

Brian


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

When I saw Jeff Senke of ADG do a tank scape he used an ADA product called wood tight. It is a continuous roll of brown plastic twist ties with a built in cutter. 
He sells it for $6 a roll...yeah, it is a little more than a roll of thread, but $6...you've probably spent more on coffee in starbucks!

Hands on use of this method was so much easier than any sort of twine/string/thread.

Tried to find other sources of brown colored ties but not luck, so I will pick up a roll on my next order out there. I have seen a similar item in garden shops, but it is usually a bright green color.

See it in use here...


----------



## Soveroo (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info, this cord may be treated as it smells horrendous (at least to me). I'll look into the plastic ties, I wouldn't even mind using odd colors till the plants take natural root. Great ideas


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

Soveroo said:


> Thanks for the info, this cord may be treated as it smells horrendous (at least to me). I'll look into the plastic ties, I wouldn't even mind using odd colors till the plants take natural root. Great ideas


It smells "horrendous" because it's hemp. AFAIK, most anything made with hemp is all organic, so you should be fine...


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Alexplosive (Mar 24, 2006)

You should be good. You can even tie things down using fishing line. Its less visible and pretty strong.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I personnally use fishing line. It is nearly invisible in water and it will not break down as any fibre type thread or string. Used it to tie down anubias, java ferns, Java Moss, Riccia.


----------

